# TOC Warman and Winter front barrel hub



## rustyjones (Jan 1, 2023)

This TOC Warman and Winter hub needs a new home. I do not know much about the company but it seems like a very well built hub. Missing one axle nut.


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 1, 2023)

40


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 1, 2023)

50


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 1, 2023)

60


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2023)

spoke count?
36?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 1, 2023)

$100


----------



## rustyjones (Jan 1, 2023)

locomotion said:


> spoke count?
> 36?



Yessir


----------



## rustyjones (Jan 1, 2023)

No deal yet...


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 2, 2023)

110


----------



## rustyjones (Jan 2, 2023)

ND but getting close


----------

